# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک فوری/ دانشگاه پیام نور!!!!!

## irani7878

سلام دوستان من سال پیش یه ترم مرخصی گرفتم پیام نور ، الان میخوام دوباره یه ترم بگیرم ولی وقتی میرم سایت بخش مرخصی برام باز نمیشه ، بدهی هم ندارم ، حتی تو سایت زده بستانکار!!!

----------


## Bitsy

> سلام دوستان من سال پیش یه ترم مرخصی گرفتم پیام نور ، الان میخوام دوباره یه ترم بگیرم ولی وقتی میرم سایت بخش مرخصی برام باز نمیشه ، بدهی هم ندارم ، حتی تو سایت زده بستانکار!!!


اون خراب شده پیام نور هیچیش درست کار نمی کنه حتما باید زنگ بزنی و پیگیر باشی

----------


## hosseineset

سلام عزیزم
این مشکلات بعضا توی سیتم پیام نور پیش میاد. منم پیام نور میخونم
اگه خودش درست نشه یا با مدیر آموزشت تماس بگیر یا پاشو برو دانشگاهتون
سریال قورباغه

----------

